# DirectX 10 unter XP?



## fpsJunkie (13. Mai 2009)

hallo, kurz und schnell: kann man directX irgendwie unter win. XP installieren, gibt es ein tool oder sowas dafür, vielleicht auch ein hack?


----------



## _montana (13. Mai 2009)

Kurz und schnell: NEIN!


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2009)

Vorzeige Thread! Kurz und prägnant.


----------



## Bleipriester (14. Mai 2009)

DirectX 9.0L doch nicht für Windows XP - Tweakpc.de


----------



## AchtBit (15. Mai 2009)

Geht inzwischen ganz gut.

Download DirectX 10 for Windows XP

Jedoch setzen die meisten dx10 Programme Vista voraus. Und da hängts dann.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Mai 2009)

Inzwischen?
Man lässt also ein paar alte DLLs in der Gegend rumliegen, vor sich hin oxidieren und gären und >PLOFF!< schon gehts? Ach... Jetzt hab ich die Sache mit der Evolution verstanden. 
Das ist altes Zeug, das seit Jahren durchs Netz geistert und nix Neues.
Ähm, die meisten DX10-Programme setzen DX10 voraus. Und da hängts dann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2009)

Nein, geht nicht und wird auch niemals nie nicht gehen!

Wie stellst du dir vor, das das realisiert werden wird?!
Das Treibermodell von Vista zu XP portieren?!

Dürft nicht legal sein...


----------



## AchtBit (16. Mai 2009)

Obs legal ist? Wahrscheinlich nicht.

@OctoCore, von wegen alt. Wenn du die Infos gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest auch, dass das letzte Update vom Dez. 2008 stammt.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Mai 2009)

Tja, man sollte nicht alles glauben, was irgendwelche Nasen schreiben. 
Ich gebe zu, ich habe keine Zeit auf die Infos verschwendet, sondern mir die Dateien in dem DX10-Paket, das auf der verlinkten Seite zum DL angeboten wird, angesehen. Die DX-spezifischen DLLs (auch die Nucleus.dll) sind alle vom Frühjahr 2007 und älter als zwei Jahre.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, dieses putzige kleine Gag-Programm, das DXDIAG weismacht, dass jetzt DX10 installiert ist, ja, das hat ein Dateidatum von Anfang 2008. Immerhin. Sehr erheiternd.


----------



## AchtBit (16. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das Paket runtergeladen und die Version stammt vom 10.11.2008. Zudem ist es nicht möglich den Installer einzusehen ohne das dx zu installieren.

Ich weis nicht was du fürn Kram runtergeladen hast.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall nicht das XNA-SDK.
Relevant von der Seite sind nur DX10.rar und die andere DX10irgendwastrallala.rar mit dem tollen Installer, der ca 2,8 MB groß ist, aber daraus immerhin eine ganze DX10-Installation zaubert. Wow!


----------



## AchtBit (16. Mai 2009)

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

14MB


----------



## OctoCore (16. Mai 2009)

Schaun wir mal....

Ah... das Gleiche jetzt in gut 12 MB. Und nu? Mit meinem Russisch ist es nicht weit her und mit dem Entziffern von kyrillischer Schreift erst recht nicht. Darum kann ich in dem Readme-Fenster vor dem Installationsstart grade mal die Gamenamen entziffern und weiß nicht ob die jetzt im DX10-Modus unter XP laufen sollen oder eben nicht.
Aber DX10 LV (Last Version)! 
Echt der Brüller! <schnief!> <tränen wegwisch>

Okay... diverse D3DX10*.dll etc. sind normaler Bestandteil einer aktuellen DX9-Distributions-Installation unter Windows XP. Dafür geht das meiste der Dateigröße des Installers drauf, der schreibt nur die zu der Zeit aktuellsten Versionen nach XP. Die hatte ich schon, konnte er sich also sparen. Dazu noch eine Handvoll DLLs aus dem SDK, dann noch irgendwelche dubiosen DLLs, keine Ahnung was die für einen Zweck haben, aber Twain-DLLs aus 2004 für eine Webcam haben wenig mit DX10 zu tun oder alte Java-Dlls oder eine NVidia_DLL aus dem 180.42-Treiber. Der große Zauberstab ist wohl die Vista.Emulation.dll, das schafft sie mit immerhin 60 KB. 
Die "geheimen Zutaten", also die DLLs, die nach System32 geschrieben worden sind und sich per Detailanzeige mit Versionsnummer, Hersteller etc. bedeckt halten, machen zusätzlich unter 500 KB aus.
Keine Ahnung natürlich, wohin sonst noch was kopiert worden ist. Ich hätte vor der Installation einen Installationstracker anwerfen sollen, aber daran hatte ich in dem Moment nicht gedacht. Ist wohl klar, das die Installation in einer VM gelaufen ist und die Änderungen bei Beenden nicht übernommen wurden. 
Kinder, macht das nicht auf euren Rechnern. Nehmt den eurer Eltern!


----------

